# management v/s stewardship



## katiy

Cual es la diferencia entre estas dos palabras para poder traducirlas.por favor no puedo encontrar la repuesta.


----------



## cubaMania

Hola katiy,
La respuesta, creo, depende del contexto en el cual se encuentra la palabra.


----------



## LuisVillegas

Buen día,

En los negocios, "management" tiene un significado muy amplio y puede traducirse como "administración" o "gestión". Su significado puede obtenerse de varios diccionarios como el Merriam-Webster (buscar también el verbo "manage").

En los negocios, "stewardship" se puede traducir como "conciencia fiduciaria". "Sterwardship" es la responsabilidad personal de cuidar la propiedad o los asuntos financieros de otra persona. Este concepto también es utilizado de una manera más general para referirse a la responsabilidad de cuidar algo que no le pertenece a uno.

Ambos conceptos no deben confundirse pues son utilizados en situaciones diferentes. Aunque "stewardship" implica realizar algunas actividades de "management", "stewardship" hace énfasis en la responsabilidad sobre recursos y propiedad ajenos.

Saludos cordiales,

Luis R. Villegas H.
México.


----------



## Rafita

Pues muchas gracias, don Luis, por la explicación. Vaya embolado lo de explicar _stewardship_.


----------



## LuisVillegas

Rafita,

Me da mucho gusto que te haya sido útil la explicación.

Quedo de ti.


----------



## tigra510

""Sterwardship" es la responsabilidad personal de cuidar la propiedad o los asuntos financieros de otra persona. Este concepto también es utilizado de una manera más general para referirse a la responsabilidad de cuidar algo que no le pertenece a uno."

este es justo el sentido que busco, pues mi texto habla de "honoring the stewardship of the western shoshone peoples". no hay mas contexto, me imagino que habla de la responsabilidad que los Shoshone han observado por las tierras. Como se traduce 'stewardship" en este contexto? Simplemente responsabilidad? Me parece mas como cuidado o no se que

gracias!


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe something with "por ser guardianes de sus tierras."


----------



## tigra510

ah! nice!
tengo que darle vuelta a la frase, pero puede funcionar
gracias!


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, whatever you come up with, please post it here for posterity


----------



## tigra510

lo traduje así:
honrando a los Western Shoshone, por ser guardianes,...


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, thanks! I see it can also be "Shoshone occidentales" ... 
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1_____enUS443US444&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%22los+shoshone+occidentales%22#hl=en&rlz=1C1_____enUS443US444&sclient=psy-ab&q=%22shoshone+occidentales%22&oq=%22shoshone+occidentales%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=serp.3...64910l65382l0l65770l4l4l0l0l0l0l88l327l4l4l0.frgbld.&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=87c6230bd8e448f1&biw=1092&bih=519


----------

